# Ampli de 120w para bajo: ¿Cómo encaro el cambio de parlantes?



## MALDITO BLUES (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola
Tengo un ampli de bajo WENSTONE de 125w RMS 8 ohm.

Estoy por armar una caja y queria saber que sucede  si le pongo uno o dos parlantes  de 12" 200w y 4 ohms. ¿puedo dañar el ampli? ¿duplica su potencia pero sacrifica calidad..distorsionando..etc..?
gracias


----------



## Nimer (Jul 1, 2010)

La potencia de tu amplificador es de 125W a 8 ohms.
Si le ponés una carga de 4 ohms, en lugar de 8, vas a obtener teóricamente 250W!!!!

Peeeeeeeero, la fuente no te va a poder cubrir semejante potencia, por lo que ese número es inalcanzable, y los transistores del amplificador no están diseñados para entregar mucho más de lo que entregan.
Entonces, si no querés tener un amplificador quemado, mantené la impedancia de carga, y él seguirá contento.

Si querés ponerle 2 parlantes de 4 ohms, podés hacerlo en serie, para llegar a los 8 ohms y trabajar sin problemas. Pero seguirán siendo 125W igual que antes.

Saludos.


----------



## MALDITO BLUES (Jul 2, 2010)

¡¡¡gracias!!!...¿es muy dificil medir la potencia del ampli,para saber si realmente tira lo que dice el fabricante?


----------



## Nimer (Jul 3, 2010)

MALDITO BLUES dijo:


> ¡¡¡gracias!!!...¿es muy dificil medir la potencia del ampli,para saber si realmente tira lo que dice el fabricante?



No, no lo es. Es muy simple si tenés el instrumental necesario y el conocimiento para operarlo.
Con un osciloscopio y un parlante que soporte la potencia máxima, podés medirlo sin problemas.
También se puede hacer con una carga fantasma. Pero no sería lo mismo porque comúnmente se usan resistivas y el parlante no es así. La bobina del parlante, genera una inductancia.

Si tenés un osciloscopio, conectás el parlante, le inyectás una señal (la que sea que quieras utilizar para medir tu amplificador) y observás el punto en el que empieza a recortarla. Justo antes de pasar ese punto, podés adoptarlo como la potencia máxima que entrega el amplificador.

Las pruebas de los fabricantes se hacen a 1Khz de frecuencia en una onda senoidal. Pero tampoco te garantiza nada lo que te digan porque puede ser medido con altísimos niveles de THD. Un ejemplo, SONY, con sus equipos de 1000Wrms promocionados en supermercados y locales de electrodomésticos con muchos parlantes, y luces por todos lados.


----------



## MALDITO BLUES (Jul 5, 2010)

gracias Nimer por tu ayuda,pero evidentemente carezco de los conocimientos como para hacerlo...crei que seria mas sencillo...

 Olvide mencionarte que tengo 2 cabezales de bajo...ambos de 120.
Uno de ellos adquiridos hace muy pocos dias.

Probandolos tranquilo con mi bajo,se nota que uno de ellos suena mas fuerte.La idea es vender el que suena con menos volumen,pero antes te pregunto si se pueden utilizar ambos cabezales al mismo tiempo,conectados entre si...

¿que resultado me daria con respecto a volumen y calidad de sonido?
¿corren algun riesgo los cabezales o parlante?
¿que parlante deberia comprar,en caso de usar 1 solo cabezal de 120w: parlante de 200w..300w y de cuantas pulgadas si busco un sonido medio,o sea ni tan grave - ni tan agudo?

Perdon por tantas preguntas,pero antes usaba un combo,o sea todo en uno y ahora me jugue por estos cabezales.saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2010)

Para conectar los dos amplificadores, por lo general se utiliza un Splitter.

Lo que hace el splitter es entregar dos salidad de igual calidad de sonido que la entrada, cada una de las salidas va a su amplificador correspondiente.

El mayor riesgo de dañar un amplificador es por baja impedancia de salida.

Si lo maximo que entrega el cabezal es 120W uno de 200W te va a andar bien, igual todo esto depende de la calidad del mismo, un celestion de 200W en una caja bien diseñada va a andar de lo lindo. En cambio si usas un altavoz chino de 200W a medio volumen del amplificador ya tira humo.

Si usas dos cabezales sería bueno (a mi gusto) armar una caja 4x10 o 4x12  que iría al amplificador A, y otra caja de 1x15 al otro amplificador.

Si los amplificadores son valvulares es posible que el suene menos es porque las válvulas de salida esten bajas. Ese es un buen momento para cambiarle todas las valvulas y revisar los capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 6, 2010)

También podrías fijarte qué parlante tiene cada uno. Buscar las especificaciones del mismo y ver la sensibilidad.
Si ambos amplificadores son realmente de 120W tienen que sonar al mismo nivel, con el mismo parlante.
El que suena menos, posiblemente tenga un parlante de una sensibilidad menor, y por eso necesita más potencia para sonar igual de fuerte que el parlante de mayor sensibilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Pableen (Jul 19, 2010)

mirá en la página de wenstone, o en todo caso manda un mail preguntando si el ampli puede trabajar en 4 ohms, hay amplificadores que simplemente al trabajar en 4 ohms corren riezgo de quemarse, otros estan preparados para trabajar en 4 ohms sin ningun problema pero entregan la misma potencia que a 8(ya que la fuente entrega la misma potencia que a 8, es decir, el trafo esta justito), pero otros admiten trabajar a 8 ohms y de hecho entregan bastante mas potencia. Averiguà por que la mayoria de los amplis comerciales no tienen ningun problema para trabajar a 4 ohms, no es tan seguro que se te queme.

de cualquier forma, si el ampli te entrega la misma potencia a 4 u 8 ohms, mejor hacerlo laburar a 8. se puede conseguir parlantes de 4 o 16 ohms, con los cuales podrias armar una caja de dos parlantes y que a misma labure a 8 ohms(si esta es tu inquietud).


----------

